# Baby tests from Asda



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

From The People online today http://www.people.co.uk/news/tm_headline=baby-tests-from-asda-%26method=full%26objectid=18542012%26siteid=93463-name_page.html

BABY TESTS FROM ASDA

COUPLES desperate for a baby can now get his-and-hers fertility tests - from ASDA.

The supermarket's kits cost £30 - a fraction of the £500 some clinics charge for a test.

Each UK-made babystart pack contains a sperm-count test for men and a urine test for women's hormone levels.

Experts say women may insist on partners taking a fertility test before committing to a long-term relationship.

Dr Robert Barlow of kit makers Med-Direct International said: "They will assess men by their looks, bulging wallets - and fertility."

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link and information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

